# kannich booten



## badboy (20. August 2002)

ich hab da ein riesenproblem

ich hab 2 festplatten auf der zu bootenden platte hab ich Windoof XP und auf der anderen grad Suse 7.3 installiert, nun will ich das so einrichten dass ci suse über nen bootmanagewr starten kann, krieg das aber nich hin ---->

hab auf der primärpartition auf platte 2 Lilo und als bootmanager auf platte 1 hab ich boot-us laufen. der installiert sich ja auch richtig, dummerweise erkennt er dann in der ausführung den bootsektor auf platte2 net, und bringt ne fehlermeldung...


pls help


----------



## Christian Fein (20. August 2002)

Lass den Bootus bootmanger und nimm nur lilo. 
Diesen Schreibst du entweder in den bootsektor oder auf ne datei.

Schau bitte im Suse handbuch da steht schritt für schritt geschrieben wie das funktioniert.

oder schau direkt hier:
http://sdb.suse.de/de/sdb/html/dstark_linux_xp.html


----------

